# Best Free Webhosting Service



## mrintech (Nov 3, 2008)

*Hey Friends, I found a Webhost that offers free web hosting service. I wanna share with you all:*



> Sub-Domain or Domain Hosting
> Cpanel [LATEST]
> Fantastico 2
> 500 mb space
> ...





> *
> FREE WEB HOSTING PACKAGES
> 
> 20MB with 500MB BW (10 forum credits)
> 500MB with 10GB BW (30 forum credits)*


You can get all these services for free simply by posting at their forums: *www.trap17.com/forums

The forum is quite large with active user base. I acquired 22 points and will be hosting my personal site with them soon.

Site Address: *www.trap17.com/index-2.html


----------



## satyamy (Nov 3, 2008)

That a very good option But my personal opinion is you must go for Paid Hosting One
Which are having much faster server, safe & reliable and have more features or say all features as compared to Free One

Hosting these days are very cheaper just as low as 1month of internet bill
Here in Digit Forum We have many Cheap & Good Hosting Provider


----------



## mrintech (Nov 3, 2008)

dude i agree with you. i just wanted to share so that newbie gets benefited. rest i will buy paid host before December 2008 as i am launching a new blog.

rest this service is quite cool for small personal blogs and website which gets very less visitors.

cheers!!


----------



## kapsicum (Nov 4, 2008)

yeah as it is said there's no Free Lunch in this world.....

But lets see if mrintech manages to host a site with them... he'll let us all know how good or bad the hosting package is after all.
n totally agree with mrintech dat its ok for newbie where the traffic must be minimal


----------



## mrintech (Nov 4, 2008)

i said i will launch a site soon, this means, i will try their service. BTW the site i will launch with them will only contain *About Me*


----------



## axxo (Nov 4, 2008)

mrintech said:


> i said i will launch a site soon, this means, i will try their service. BTW the site i will launch with them will only contain *About Me*



Me was already a flop, you should write about windows xp or vista or even seven.


----------



## lywyre (Nov 4, 2008)

^^ LOL. Good one. But I loved Me, dunno why!


----------



## mrintech (Nov 4, 2008)

axxo said:


> Me was already a flop, you should write about windows xp or vista or even seven.



*About Me* means *Mere Baare Mein..... Apun ke Baare mein....* 

*NAAKI Windows ME ke baare mein*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 7, 2008)

I vote for frihost.net with DirectAdmin


----------

